# Corsair H110i V2 hohe Wassertemperatur.



## antec1200 (12. September 2021)

Schönen Sonntag zusammen,

in den letzten Tagen hatte ich mal wieder etwas Lust ein paar Spiele zu spielen.
Leider musste ich feststellen das meine CPU zu heiß wird und deshalb den Takt drosselt.
Also mal die Corsair Software meiner AiO geöffnet, laut der Software ist die Wassertemperatur bei über 60° aber die Oberseite vom Radiator ist nicht wirklich heiß, laut der Software läuft die Pumper aber mit 2000 U/min

Ich würde vermuten das ich der AiO etwas liebe geben sollte und etwas Wasser auffüllen, soweit ich weiß hat die Corsair Aio aber keine Öffnung um das Wasser aufzufüllen.
Dann müsste ich wohl die Pumpe öffnen oder liege ich mit meiner Vermutung falsch?
Wenn die Pumpe die einzige Möglichkeit ist, wie stehen die Chancen das die AiO die Operation ohne Probleme übersteht?

Grüße


----------



## Noel1987 (12. September 2021)

Gar nicht 
Eine aio ist eine wartungsfreie Wasserkühlung 
Nicht wartungsfrei weil man sie nicht warten muss sondern nicht kann 

Wie ist eingebaut ?
Pumpe an tiefster Stelle im Gehäuse ?


----------



## antec1200 (12. September 2021)

Die Pumpe ist am tiefsten Punkt, der Radiator sitzt über der Pumpe im Deckel vom Gehäuse.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. September 2021)

Dann ist die Chance nicht besonders klein dass die Pumpe schlichtweg defekt ist (das ist in fast allen Fällen so wo CPUs zu heiß werden, der Radiator der AiO aber kalt ist). Da braucht nur das Schaufelrad von der Achse gebrochen zu sein (als populäres Beispiel) und schon zeigt dir die Software tausende von UPM (weil der Motor ja noch dreht) und gepumpt wird nix - und der Pumpenkörper direkt auf der CPU heizt sich stark mit auf (sinnigerweise sitzt auch da der Temperaturfühler fürs Wasser der dann 60+ °C zeigt).


----------



## antec1200 (12. September 2021)

Das macht natürlich Sinn.
Dann werde ich mir einen neuen CPU Kühler bestellen.
Den alten kann ich dann ja zerlegen und muss keine Angst haben etwas kaputt zu machen.


----------



## IICARUS (12. September 2021)

@Incredible Alk

Du hattest mal schöne Bilder wo solch ein Kühler intern komplett oxidiert ist und es dann auch kein guten Durchfluss, bzw. Wärmeaufnahme geben kann. Aus diesem Grund finde ich, wenn schon AIO, dann nur von Alphacool. Denn hier werden Komponente aus dem custom Bereich verbaut. Der Radiator besteht statt aus ALU, aus Kupfer und so kann der Kühler nicht mehr oxidieren. Die Schläuche sind geschraubt und nicht verschweißt, verklebt usw. und lassen sich so jederzeit auch demontieren oder gar ersetzen. Die Wasserkühlung lässt sich mit mehr Radiatoren und einer Grafikkarte erweitern und sollte doch mal die Pumpe defekt gehen, gibt es sie zum Austauschen zu kaufen.

Die AIO hat auch ein Füllport um einfach Kühlflüssigkeit aufzufüllen. Zwar geht es im Vergleich zu einer richtigen custom Wakü ohne AGB nicht so einfach, aber viel besser wie manch andere AIOs. AIOs sind wartungsfrei, aber auch nur in dem Sinn, wo eine neue gekauft wird, wenn sie nicht mehr richtig läuft. Denn wartungsfrei ist sie keineswegs. Es kann sich Schmutz im Kühler ansammeln und auch Kühlflüssigkeit verdunstet mit der Zeit.

@antec1200
Bei einer CoolerMaster AIO befand sich am Kühler und am Radiator ein Garantiesiegel und darunter eine Schraube zum befüllen. Hierzu musste aber der Aufkleber beschädigt und entfernt werden, damit diese Schraube zum Vorschein kam. Keine Ahnung wie es bei deiner ist.

PS: ALU und Kupfer im Kreislauf ist nicht gut, da es eine chemische Reaktion gibt und das Kupfer sehr schnell oxidiert. In der Kühlflüssigkeit ist zwar Korrosionsschutz mit enthalten, aber das zögert den Vorgang nur raus und verhindert es nicht gänzlich. Keine Ahnung wieso manche AIOs immer noch auf Aluminium Radiatoren setzen. Denn der Kühler und die Anschlüsse bestehe aus Kupfer oder Messing.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. September 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Du hattest mal schöne Bilder wo solch ein Kühler intern komplett oxidiert ist und es dann auch kein guten Durchfluss, bzw. Wärmeaufnahme geben kann.


Viele...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






IICARUS schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wieso manche AIOs immer noch auf Aluminium Radiatoren setzen.


Weil es zwei Euro billiger ist. Beim momentanen Kupferpreis könntens sogar drei sein.


----------



## antec1200 (12. September 2021)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.
Soeben habe ich eine Alphacool AiO bestellt, preislich sind die gar nicht so uninteressant.


----------



## IICARUS (12. September 2021)

Hoffe, du hast die neue Ausführung "Aurora" mit den RGB Lüfter genommen.
Denn diese ist überarbeitet worden.

Unterschiede sind:

Schlauch ohne Weichmacher (Schwarz)
Schlauch statt 11/8 nun 13/8 und dadurch ohne Knickschutzfedern, weil dieser Schlauch nicht mehr abknicken kann
Neue Anschlüsse und Schnellkupplung
neue Pumpe komplett lautlos, auch mit voller Drehzahl
Die Pumpe hatte ich in der Hand probe am Laufen und ich musste seitlich reinschauen, weil ich weder was spüren oder hören konnte. Die Pumpe lief aber und im eingebautem Zustand war sie immer noch nicht aus dem Rechner raus zu hören. Bei dem Vorgänger (hatte ich selber noch nicht) soll die Pumpe raus zu hören gewesen, weshalb sie auch gerne auf 7v runtergeregelt wurde. Bei der neuen AIO muss die Pumpe nicht runtergeregelt werden, da sie mit voller Drehzahl sehr leise ist.

Früher war eine DC-LT2600 Pumpe verbaut, die soll jetzt eine DC-LT2 sein und viel leiser.
Ich Scheibe soll, weil mir das berichtet wurde, ich aber selbst den Kühler nie zerlegt habe und ich daher nicht sagen kann was genau verbaut ist.


----------



## antec1200 (12. September 2021)

Nein ich habe die normale Variante genommen.
Mein PC ist sowieso nicht der leiseste von daher mache ich mir da weniger sorgen.
Wenn die Lautstärke doch stören sollte habe ich ein Grund mehr den PC in das Nebenzimmer zu stellen.
Mein Raum ist recht klein und demensprechend wird es auch sehr warm im Sommer.


----------



## IICARUS (12. September 2021)

Das Problem kenne ich von meinem Sohn, sein Zimmer ist auch sehr klein und da staut sich selbst jetzt wo die Temperaturen nicht mehr so warm sind ganz schön was an.


----------



## antec1200 (14. September 2021)

Hier eine kleine Rückmeldung.

Die Alpahcool AiO ist heute gekommen, Installation war etwas fummelig aber hat letztendlich doch geklappt.
Jetzt wird die CPU nicht mehr so heiß und kann ihren Takt Problemlos halten.

Beim öffnen vom PC habe ich  einen Schock bekommen, auf der Grafikkarte war Kühlflüssigkeit von der Corsair AiO.
Zum Glück scheint nichts weiter passiert zu sein.
Habe nicht wirklich Lust derzeit eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen.

Von der Corsair AiO habe ich die Pumpe geöffnet, Verschmutzungen konnte ich keine entdecken aber tatsächlich war die kleine Welle welche den Motor mit der Pumpe verbindet gebrochen.
Ich denke durch die Hitze ist zu viel Druck im Kreislauf gewesen wodurch die AiO angefangen hat zu lecken.


----------

